# It's all fun on highway 101



## Kate Westcoast (Aug 4, 2014)

http://evencowgirlsgetthepoops.tumblr.com/America
New post



ANNND
photos
http://evencowgirlsgetthepoops.tumblr.com/Itsallfunonhwy101


----------



## Tude (Aug 5, 2014)

I love 101, and I love your updates - keep them coming girly!


----------



## buffalobill (Aug 5, 2014)

Woow nice pics I like the buckets on the bike is their instructions to do that somewhere what are they called or are they OG


----------



## Deleted member 9462 (Aug 5, 2014)

great blog! thanks for posting. keep the rubber side down, looking forward to reading more and more


----------



## Kate Westcoast (Aug 5, 2014)

buffalobill said:


> Woow nice pics I like the buckets on the bike is their instructions to do that somewhere what are they called or are they OG


https://squattheplanet.com/threads/diy-bike-panniers-from-recycled-kitty-litter-buckets.18565/


----------

